# Cleaning question....



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
 Haven't been around much...Long extremely cold depressing winter. I have a question about cleaning the pieces of ceramic type bowls, teacups and plates I have found last fall. I'm wondering if the Bar keepers friend cleaner is to harsh to use on them? If so what would be best? One of the bowls has flowers on the inside and I don't want to scratch them off. Thanks, farmgal....winter hermit.


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd use baking soda and water with a soft toothbrush to clean ceramics.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Woody will do! I see you live in NH...Not sure where you are located but camped all over NH, ME, CT, been to PA and VT also when I lived in New England. farmgal


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello farmgal,   I still enjoy the results I get using [ STAIN AWAY + ]. It is a dentuire cleaner that I get from Wal Mart  I keep some mixed up in an old bread pan and lay bottles in the solution.  After a day or so, a bottle brush and a good rinsing produces a lot of cleaning.
 RED Matthews.


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Red! I'll put that on my shopping list. I've used the baking soda as Woody said. I got enough clean to findout the plate is a pink Lu-ray pastel plate. Circa 1930-40s. Not old but Pink!! farmgal


----------



## Stardust (Jan 29, 2009)

_ Just read in Better Homes and Gardens magazine a hint for cleaning bottles to use  _*Pollenex.

*_just let it set in it for a while and the stain glass will be cleaned...
_


----------



## woody (Jan 29, 2009)

I live in the Lakes Region of central New Hampshire, Farmgal!


----------

